

A Diferent Way to Think about User Permissions - gambler
http://framework.korsengineering.com/?Articles.show.2

======
ricardobeat
Isn't this exactly what Wordpress does?

~~~
gambler
I'm not keenly familiar with Wordpress API, but it doesn't look like it. From
their documentation it looks like a pretty standard ACL.

With ACL you usually push permissions into the list when you load a new
module/plugin. With functional approach, client-side code only queries
permissions, never writes them.

That's not the only difference, but it's the biggest one.

